# Im only a beginner



## Camel_Jockey (Nov 22, 2011)

What would be some good wood and what would be easy project to start off. I have only done little woodwork but would like an easy job to make.

Any sugestions?


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Pine and poplar are good choices to start off with. I'm assuming if your just starting out you probably do not have a planer or jointer. This will limit you to dimensional lumber from the BB stores.

What kind of projects are you considering?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

A work bench with whatever wood is available.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

Wine bottle balancer is a cool project. Tools needed: a drill with a hole saw. A miter saw and or a table saw.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey ************************************************************,

What do you have for tools? Also, what type of wood is available to you in your part of the world?
There are a lot of things you could make depending on what you have and what is available.

Merry Christmas,

Mike


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah if you tell us what tools you have we can come up with lots of ideas for you. my $0.02 is a cutting board…if you a table saw or even a miter saw…heck if you really take your time you could do it with a circular saw plus you can always use another cutting board


----------



## Camel_Jockey (Nov 22, 2011)

I have hand saws a bench a clamps I have just basics no plainer table or saw table. A wine holder looks good I can try that one. But keep some ideas going. Thankyou


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Something simple, huh?.......UUUUMMMM….how about a bird house? Piece of cake…..make sure the entrance hole is big enough for the bird to get in….


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Some of the simplest projects are the most difficult.

Try to make a box that is perfectly square.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

A six board chest. Any size, so it's useful to your life's circumstance.


----------



## Camel_Jockey (Nov 22, 2011)

Thankyou for ideas I will put on picture soon. A surprise


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know what is available to you wood wise, here in the north-east US oak is readily available air dried for 1.00 a board foot. I'd start with a simple entrance way bench and go from there.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

The "Other Rick" above had a good idea. *Birdhouse OR Birdfeeder.* The Bird House shown here is an *"Outhouse Birdhouse". ....LOL…* I think it's GREAT and easy to build.










The feeder shown next is a *"Rail Feeder"* as you can see. *NOTE:* ANY type of a Birdfeeder should have *"Screening" for the Bottom*. It allows the water to run through and the "Birdseed" doesn't end up rotting or going bad. Same screen as you would use in a "Screen Door".










I made a couple of Feeders a year or so ago and I just found some Photos of one of them. It's made from Scrap Pine I had laying around. First Photo is during construction so you can get an idea of *"How". *The "Screened Feeding" Part is made as a seperate piece so it can be removed if needed.










This picture is *"Finished and In Place"* *NOTE: *I don't think the usual Metal Eye Bolts they always have sticking out the sides is the best way to Attach or Hang the Rope from.* I drilled through the sides and the Yellow Rope runs all the way through and is Joined Under the Roof. That also allows you to adjust the "Hang" of the Feeder*.

Oh yes! The* "White Stuff"* in the Background is known as *"SNOW"...LOL… We have a lot if it in CANADA*.!










Hope it helps My Friend!!

Regards: Rick


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Use pine, poplar or whatever is cheap and readily available from your nearest hardware store. Buy it rough if you have the tools to plane and size it, but buy it dressed and dimensioned if you don't

Go make a box. Make one to use in the workshop to hold a tool or something so that it needn't be pretty or fancy. BUT … Make it square and use something other than a straight-forward butt joint in the corners. Screws and nails should be avoided except for attaching hinges and a catch.

If you can make a box well, you are a long way down the path of doing many different projects.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Use pine, poplar or whatever is cheap and readily available from your nearest hardware store. Buy it rough if you have the tools to plane and size it, but buy it dressed and dimensioned if you don't

Go make a box. Make one to use in the workshop to hold a tool or something so that it needn't be pretty or fancy. BUT … Make it square and use something other than a straight-forward butt joint in the corners. Screws and nails should be avoided except for attaching hinges and a catch.

If you can make a box well, you are a long way down the path of doing many different projects.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Poplar and plywood are good starting materials.
Build a workbench; browse lj; there's a lot of quick simple benches to be found.
Bookcases are pretty simple as well as some shop cabinets.

Good luck and enjoy your hobby!
It's a slippery slope once you get started…


----------



## AZMac (Jan 10, 2011)

I stated with Pine and making sample projects at first, Build your skills with the cheaper wood first. I made some nice furniture using 2X4s, 2X6s & 4X4s, paint hides a lot mistakes. Stated building your tools and equipment.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The first bench that I made was made out of 2×4's and 2×6's. It was very simple but worked fine for a good many years. While you're getting your lumber at the BB store you could pick up one of those general woodworking books and they will probably have a plan for a work bench made out of two by's. I built my first bench with a hand saw and a drill brace. It was bolted together and was quite rigid. Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------

